# Best Compact 45ACP pistol



## ka-chow

So what is truly the best OVERALL (performance,size,capacity,weight,reliability) 45 (sub)/compact Auto Pistol available?

G30 (includes SF )
G36
M&P 45 Compact
HK 45C
SIG P220 compact
Taurus PT145
Springfield XD 45 compact
SIG P250 (too early to say but I'll throw it in as an assumption to SIG's quality)
Any 1911 compact 
Beretta Cougar
Kahr P45
Other


----------



## blammo

Based on your criteria the only gun that fights every single category is the Glock 30SF. Mind you, I don't care for Glock guns at all. They don't fit my hand and don't point well and the triggers suck. The G30 is really the only true high capacity compact 45 ACP. 

There is the Kahr P45 but it is a single stack and not quite as reliable than the Glock.
I don't trust Taurus and thier factory service sucks.
The Sig, M&P, XD,H&K really aren't all that compact. Not compared to the G30 anyway.
Don't know much about the Cougar but I do not like DA/SA guns anyway.

Personally I like the M&P 45 Compact. But the G30 is smaller. I have 2 other M&P guns and they are excellent.


----------



## johnr

Kimber Ultra carry II looks like a sweet CCW

I haven't shot one but the ones i have seen up close and personal look like they would be everything you would want in a CCW in 45

YMMV

john


----------



## PhilR.

johnr said:


> Kimber Ultra carry II looks like a sweet CCW
> 
> I haven't shot one but the ones i have seen up close and personal look like they would be everything you would want in a CCW in 45
> 
> YMMV
> 
> john


My UCII isn't the best compact .45acp out there, but it's my f_avorite_ one.....


----------



## austin88

the only one ive shot out of them all is a sig p220 and i loved every second of it


----------



## tekhead1219

I carry an XD 45C during cold weather months. Easy carry with ten round mags. You can get the 13 round mags to fit it also. Price is actually on the low end and very reputable service with SA.


----------



## BUSTinCAPs

HK usp compact, i have one in a 357sig cal. It is loaded with features I consider a must have in a good carry gun. Plus its single/double action with a great trigger.


----------



## Baldy

The Kimber Ultra CDP with Speer 200gr Gold Dots is a awesome package. In 1,500rds it has never failed. Everything from lswc's to all kinds of defensive ammo has been tried with Speer's being the most accurate. YMMV..:smt1099


----------



## MJP

Baldy said:


> The Kimber Ultra CDP with Speer 200gr Gold Dots is a awesome package. In 1,500rds it has never failed. Everything from lswc's to all kinds of defensive ammo has been tried with Speer's being the most accurate. YMMV..:smt1099


Beautiful and deadly!


----------



## Baldy

It's my wife's favorite, and very deadly when in her hand. :smt033


----------



## bill111444

The Kahr P45, most reliable-very compact. :smt023


----------



## gunr

*Kimber*

For my money Kimber Ultra II with Crimson Trace grips fill that bill.
Good trigger, manageable recoil, good sites, deadly accurate with the laser, very compact and slim,
8 shots should be enough when it hits where it aims. If not drop another clip in and start over.
gunr


----------



## YFZsandrider

Kimber Ultra... like the one I have on layaway!!

Usually I am not a big Schwartz safety and MIM fan... but I wanted a light and compact .45 1911... so I folded under pressure. Hopefully I'll be picking it up Monday :mrgreen:


----------



## rimler

ka-chow said:


> So what is truly the best OVERALL (performance,size,capacity,weight,reliability) 45 (sub)/compact Auto Pistol available?
> 
> G30 (includes SF )
> G36
> M&P 45 Compact
> HK 45C
> SIG P220 compact
> Taurus PT145
> Springfield XD 45 compact
> SIG P250 (too early to say but I'll throw it in as an assumption to SIG's quality)
> Any 1911 compact
> Beretta Cougar
> Kahr P45
> Other


I had a Kimber Ultra Carry II, and it was a fine pistol.


----------



## PX

CS45....

Jesse


----------



## hideit

the glock 36
compared to the 1911 3" barrels it is cheaper, very reliable, lighter, longer barrel and smaller in dimensions by a bit in length, width, and height


----------



## txgolfer45

No one "Best". Depends upon what fits your hand and points naturally along with reliability and caliber. 

Glock 19, Kimber Pro Raptor II, Glock 23, Glock 26, Glock 27. All are reliable, easy to conceal with a good holster and combat accurate. I prefer the lower bore axis so, the H&K and SA XD don't make my list. Haven't tried Sigs in compact (I don't call a P226 or P220 compacts).


----------



## Dr Arkham

Have you looked at the Para Night Hawg series. It's a double stack 1911 that's pretty damn small and holds ten rounds. I haven't shot it, but I was looking at one yesterday in a local shop, pretty cool little gun, feels solid and fairly comfortable.


----------



## rx7dryver

My vote goes for the Beretta Cougar. I am a big fan of 1911s but they got to have a 5" barrel IMO.


----------



## ArmyCop

From your list I have the Taurus PT145 and like it.

From your list I dont' have but one day want the Glock 30 (not the SF)

NOT on your list I have S&W's CS45 - it's a GREAT shooter but only 6+1: http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=12753&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y


----------



## wardhaines

I like my Springfield Ultra 45. It has never jammed with whatever I have run through it.


----------



## fudo

1 Detonics Combat Master
2 Kimber Ultra CDP II
3Colt Officers Model/ New Agent


----------



## hideit

*compact 45*

glock 36
thin, shortest length even with a longer barrell
best price


----------



## Viper

I very much like both my M&P c 45 and my XD c 45. They have been utterly reliable and are very accurate. The M&P is slightly smaller and carries less rounds, but it fits my hand better. That said, because I have to put up with the Georgia heat, I find both to be hard to carry comfortably for half the year. In the summer I carry a PM45, which has also performed perfectly, and is accurate and easy to shoot for such a small gun. It lacks capacity, but is so small, it's easy to find room for a spare mag.


----------



## kybandit

Para WartHog...shoots great, small enough for CC. Right purdy, too.


----------



## crash972

I have a G36. But what ever gun you train with will work.


----------



## VAMarine

This thread is from August of '09 and the OP hasn't been online since October...I think it's safe to say he's chosen his gun by now.


----------



## biohazurd

Personally my favorite compact .45 is a my bersa thunder .45 uc. Great small .45... full size .45 1911 all the way baby!


----------



## hideit

txgolfer45 said:


> No one "Best". Depends upon what fits your hand and points naturally along with reliability and caliber.
> 
> Glock 19, Kimber Pro Raptor II, Glock 23, Glock 26, Glock 27. All are reliable, easy to conceal with a good holster and combat accurate. I prefer the lower bore axis so, the H&K and SA XD don't make my list. Haven't tried Sigs in compact (I don't call a P226 or P220 compacts).


txgolfer: only one of these is a 45 - see original question


----------



## robalan

*New To Forum - Kimber Crimson Ultra*



gunr said:


> For my money Kimber Ultra II with Crimson Trace grips fill that bill.
> Good trigger, manageable recoil, good sites, deadly accurate with the laser, very compact and slim,
> 8 shots should be enough when it hits where it aims. If not drop another clip in and start over.
> gunr


I noticed the comment above and agree with it. The gun has only been with me for a few days. I took it to the range and was really impressed. The control and accuracy is great.


----------



## ksblazer

Colt Defender is my favorite


----------



## recoilguy

From your list I would pick the Kahr! But like stated earlier you prlly don't care

RCG


----------



## Packard

Sig Sauer makes a very nice 1911 and it is priced very competitively for what you get. You don't see too many around. It fits nicely with their .380 pocket pistol.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=25&productid=135

$1,300.00, and it reads like a custom made pistol. Sig quality is always very, very good.l


----------



## Jason248

Hk usp


----------



## Charlie

ksblazer said:


> Colt Defender is my favorite


I've carried my Defender for at least 4 years with no malfunctions, good accuracy, and very comfortable. It now has Lasergrips on it which only enhance it's accuracy and speed of presentation to firing.


----------



## Viper

I'd be torn to choose between my HK compact 45 and my M&P compact 45. Both are totally reliable and very accurate. Hard to leave out my SIG P220 as a shooter or my Kahr PM45 for concealment.


----------



## Viper

I shot my new HK for the first time this week, and I'll have to say it's the best of my eight 45's. The P220 and M&P run a close second. I haven't shot the SIG 1911 C3, I bought last week, but I'm expecting good things from it too.


----------



## charger5579

i have a taurus 45 acp and i trust it as much as i do my glock. Its not as accurate as the glock but i know without a doubt when i pull the trigger on the taurus it will go off, and in my opinion, as far as conceal guns, thats all a man can ask for!!!


----------



## stevenmetzger

I have a taurus pt145 and a taurus 24/7 oss. I also have a stoeger cougar .45. I love my 3 handguns. To my knowledge stoeger and beretta cougar's are the same tooling, but stoeger is cheaper. any opinions on any differences in regards to stoeger and beretta?


----------



## dondavis3

My Sig Sauer P220 compact is a great gun.










:smt1099


----------



## Patriot3324

From your list: I have, and carry daily the Taurus pt145. It has been a flawless weapon and I stake my life on it. At under $350 it is the bargain here. I have only had one Taurus firearm that ever needed service and found their customer service excellent.I have the Xd, Colt 1911 officers model, along with various other handguns. But the PT145 is the best overall with 10+1 capacity 22oz, true double action trigger. 100% reliable.


----------



## Charlie

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Viper

Best if I know I'll be in a gunfight - HK45C
Easiest to carry - Kahr PM45
The one most often on my belt even though it's my cheapest 45 of twelve - Kahr CW45.


----------



## VNvet

For me, it's the Glock 36. It's accurate, easy to hold and to control. It eats most anything I feed it. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## robalan

Viper said:


> Best if I know I'll be in a gunfight - HK45C
> Easiest to carry - Kahr PM45
> The one most often on my belt even though it's my cheapest 45 of twelve - Kahr CW45.


Why do you carry the CW45 more often than the PM45?


----------



## dondavis3

Message deleted - posted in wrong thread


----------



## Bisley

Of the guns on your list, I have hands-on experience with the Kahr P-45 and the XD45 Compact.

The XD45 Compact is completely reliable and quite accurate. What it is not, is compact. The only difference between it and the the standard size XD is a shortened grip, which cuts magazine capacity to 10 rounds. It still has the 4" barrel. It is my personal favorite for concealed carry, but it is in no way comfortable (nothing is).

The P-45 I owned was very accurate, and almost comfortable to carry with a good hybrid (leather and kydex) IWB holster. It is not a pocket pistol, though, unless you wear loose clothing with big pockets. I swapped it off because I could conceal a Commander sized 1911 almost as easily, and preferred that platform.

I am eagerly awaiting the XD-s, a single stack that is gradually finding its way into the market, and should be similar to the Glock 36.


----------



## SteveC

Only one I have is the PT145. I really like it, but from the range of comments it seems Taurus can be hit or miss when it comes to getting a good one.


----------



## SIG4ME

I've been carrying this Kimber Ultra Carry II for a while now and it fits the bill perfectly for a CCW.


----------



## mjeter

Sig Sauer 1911 C3 compact.


----------



## Kbaugh

There are many good choices out there, and you just need to research quite a bit, and handle the firearms until you find one that best suits your hands and has what you require in a sidearm. One thing I will say is, you can never go wrong with anything that Springfield makes.


----------



## rex

VAMarine said:


> This thread is from August of '09 and the OP hasn't been online since October...I think it's safe to say he's chosen his gun by now.


Hehe,I get a kick out of these,although I am guilty of replying if I don't notice the OP date.

For the record,I believe the HK is the best of the lot to choose from if you have the ability to shoot a variety of platforms.


----------



## Bisley

rex said:


> Hehe,I get a kick out of these,although I am guilty of replying if I don't notice the OP date.


The ones I get a kick out of are the ones I reply to a year or two after my first reply...and I have changed my mind.


----------



## countryparson

*best 45 compact*

I prefer the glock 30. Searched for over 6 months and tried almost evert make but the glock was best for me. Shoots great, is accurate and feels comfortable. mostly I feel confident that it will perform when I need it.


ka-chow said:


> So what is truly the best OVERALL (performance,size,capacity,weight,reliability) 45 (sub)/compact Auto Pistol available?
> 
> G30 (includes SF )
> G36
> M&P 45 Compact
> HK 45C
> SIG P220 compact
> Taurus PT145
> Springfield XD 45 compact
> SIG P250 (too early to say but I'll throw it in as an assumption to SIG's quality)
> Any 1911 compact
> Beretta Cougar
> Kahr P45
> Other


----------



## paratrooper

I have a SIG P250C in .40 cal. I like it a lot.

Been thinking about buying one of the SIG .45 acp conversion kits for it as well.


----------



## DanMN

This is funny, I was going to start a thread similar to this. This is one old thread! Anyway good info. I just sold a Glock 36 that wouldn't run worth a darn. It shot defensive ammo ok, but that gets expensive at the range. Tomorrow AM I am going to a lgs that has a MP 45c and a Glock 30fs instock and on hold for me. Thoughts?


----------



## DanMN

Oh yeah, I have enough 1911's. My quest is for a good reliable striker fire .45 for CCW. My quest has sucked so far with the Glock 36...... Moving on!


----------

